# Gentoo doesn't turn off my computer

## JukkaR

Gentoo Linux 1.2 (2.4.19-gentoo r7) doesn't shut down my computer when I choose "Shut down" from kdm. It won't do anything after prompted "power down." And yes, my computer has an apm support.

If I type "shutdown now" in console, it sets runlevel to 3 - maintenance mode or something, but won't shutdown computer at this time either.

----------

## bazik

Have you compiled APM support in your Kernel?

Works fine for me...

----------

## Dolio

First, with the shutdown, try:

```

shutdown -h now

```

On my computer, I need to specify -h.

Second, does your computer use APM or ACPI? For my computer to shut off on shutdown, I had to enable ACPI in the kernel and emerge acpid, as said in this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=5199

----------

## timbo

I have my gentoo kernel compiled exactly the same as my 2.4.18 but with the gentoo one the pc will not power off.  I have not tried booting gentoo with the 2.4.18 as this is currently set up for Mandrake.  I'll play with lilo and see what happen's.....

Regards

Tim

----------

## insomniac

On some BIOS-es, the kernel option "Use real mode to power off" must be set for the computer to power off at shutdown.

Try changing this setting in the kernel configuration, recompile the kernel, reinstall and try again.

----------

## Pigeon

(4 recompiles later)

My comp won't boot with ACPI enabled in the kernel, and my bios does not support APM. (who needs APM when you have ACPI? *sigh*)

Am I SOL or have I mis-configured ACPI?  Running an ABIT KG7-RAID.

I haven't actually cared all that much about it until I read this thread heh.  Haven't had a linux box that shut down automatically for about a year and a quarter.

Uhh- one more thing.  Does it strike anyone else as odd that apmd must be running for APM stuff to work (ie, shut down the computer) and the first thing that happens when you shut down the computer is "Shutting down apmd     [OK]"?

----------

